# Reading with GD, 1 or 2 hours after food?



## LiseBrown (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello, 

I was officially diagnosed with GD on Tuesday. My hba1c was "normal" but my GTT was not, I forgot to ask for figures :/

My Doc gave me a new testing kit and asked me to test on waking, and 2 hours after each meal. He didn't have a lot of advice, and wanted to prescribe metformin, but the system wouldnt allow him as I'm pregnant, it has to be prescribed by an Obstetrician, I see my midwife in 2 weeks, and she will further refer me to the hospital.

I questioned him on the 2 hours after food thing, as in my last pregnancy, I had to test hourly after eating, but he said to definitely do 2 hourly.

Now I am a little worried, as my reading after 2 hours are all great, but since last night I took them hourly aswell, and they are all high (In the 9 region). I've virtually cut carbs from my diet and am trying really hard, and finding it both hard and quite emotional (Hormones!) and now I am worried that all my hard work will  be for nothing, and when I get referred they will tell me to test hourly after eating and my results will look awful!

I was wondering what time everyone else has been told to test? I've tried googling, but I'm not getting the results I was hoping for. 

Thanks, 

Lise.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 17, 2014)

What are your pre-meal levels like Lise i.e. how much are levels rising after eating. Depending on the GI of the food (and low carb should be pretty low GI) your levels may peak at one or two hours - as you surnise, a two hour test doesn't necessarily tell the whole story in identifying the peak.


----------



## LiseBrown (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm not testing before (On docs advice!), so I'm not sure! 

Here is a rundown of yesterday...

6.0 on waking

5.8 two hours after Bran Flakes with Semi skimmed milk

4.7 two hours after 4 egg omlette with cheese & ham, and 1/2 an atkins bar.

9.1 one hour after fajitas (wholemeal wraps, tbl spoon cous cous) peppers, onions, mixed beans

5.4 two hours after above meal.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 17, 2014)

I would say you do need to test before otherwise you don't know what extent the meal has contributed to the rise. Sounds to me like your doctor doesn't understand the principles behind testing, unfortunately. It's not really logical to test only two hours after - what does he suggest the information will tell you and what does he suggest you should do with the info?


----------



## Cleo (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi Lise.
Well done for ignoring his advice - I think you should def be testing 1 hr post meal in order to see the effects of the carbs on your BGs.  And you should def be testing before your meal as well so you can get a clearer picture of whats going on. 

In terms of foods etc : I have a list of low GI foods which I'm happy to email you if you like.  You can PM me and send your email address if you think it will be useful.  Also have you tried downloading apps like "carbs and cals" and / or my fitness pal ? I find them quite useful.  I noticed you mentioned that you had fajitas with a bit of couscous and beans.  Sounds yummy ! But personally I would have considered having the fajita without couscous and the beans just to cut down on the carbs.  

You are doing a great job and I really believe that everything we do now benefits the baby even if it might not seem like it right now ! 

Good luck !


----------



## LiseBrown (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you for your replies. 

I am feeling quite glum today, I've just baked Flapjack with my 3 & 5 yr olds, I had promised them all week.....but I cant eat any  

Cleo, I bought a low GI book, and was lead to believe that beans & pulses are low GI? So I have been eating them regularly, is this not the case? I will PM you my email address.

Lise


----------



## Cleo (Jan 18, 2014)

LiseBrown said:


> Thank you for your replies.
> 
> I am feeling quite glum today, I've just baked Flapjack with my 3 & 5 yr olds, I had promised them all week.....but I cant eat any
> 
> ...



Hi Lise 
You are absolutely right - beans and pulses are low GI but I meant more the actual combination of fajita wraps plus the beans plus couscous = a lot of carbs ! If your body is struggling to metabolise the carbs then one option is to cut down on them by not having a meal with a combination of the 3.  I hope that makes sense ? Yes please do PM me and I'll send you the document ! 

 C


----------



## LiseBrown (Jan 18, 2014)

Ahhh yes that makes sense, thank you! I have a lot to learn 

Struggling on the snack and quick food front, having 4 little ones, i need something quick. My lovely best friend gave me a few ideas tonight that I'm going to try in the next few days (Including variations on scotch eggs, chicken satay and goujons!). I have lots of questions to ask here too


----------

